# Is Korben Dallas Back?



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 29, 2020)

When you go to the old stolenhistory.org, you now get this:





What does this mean? Is this the second coming of Korben Dallas?? Discuss.


----------



## Huaqero (Oct 29, 2020)

an effort to slow contributions to .net , creating false anticipations?


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 29, 2020)

see here: Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.


----------



## Foreman Ft. Worth (Oct 29, 2020)

Who cares, we got our own thang now.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 29, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> see here: Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.



I don't see how that explains the above in any way. It wasn't mentioned by 'KD_1.0' that 'he' updated the domain on the 20th September and from the above, it's obvious that he is now using it...
https://www.whois.com/whois/stolenhistory.org(Please note: this is not a screenshot.)
The Registrant is shown as being in California (Silicon Valley, I wonder?), not Washington DC.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 29, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> dreamtime said:
> 
> 
> > see here: Stolen History research, KorbenDallas (KD) focus.
> ...



It is intended to provide some context, nothing more.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 29, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> It is intended to provide some context, nothing more.



OK, apologies. I didn't mean it to sound like an attack against you. ?


----------



## codis (Oct 29, 2020)

I still have no proof that KD was/is a natural person.
My working hypothesis is, he is not.


----------



## Tarheel (Oct 29, 2020)

Huaqero said:


> an effort to slow contributions to .net , creating false anticipations?


 
I do feel his re-appearance would not have come as soon if it wasn't for .net arising. 

Leading back to the notion, it was and is an coordinated operation, as their narrative needs to be redefined for the .net users.


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 29, 2020)

Friends, as it seems I have completely missed out on the "drama" and theorizing on the identity of KD ensuing in the wake of the disappearance of the old site. Can somebody give me a really brief recap on what went down so as to bring me up to speed? What are the current main theories pertaining to the questioned identity of the persona Korben Dallas?

What I'd be most interested: If the old site as well as the person or group hiding behind the alias "Korben Dallas" were indeed some sort of "operation", let's call it, has anyone already looked deeper into the WHY? What could have been the ultimate purpose of this quite extensive effort? If it had indeed been about manipulation of perception of history, about misinformation and/or a psychological operation by and in favor of some faction or other (Russian, Anglo, whatever) has anyone already got any further developed ideas or theories to what end? 

I will read up on the past discussions on the issue in due time, now that my curiosity is indeed raised. However, a quick briefing would be appreciated so I could follow the present discussion more easily. Thanks!!


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 29, 2020)

Sylvanus777 said:


> Friends, as it seems I have completely missed out on the "drama" and theorizing on the identity of KD ensuing in the wake of the disappearance of the old site. Can somebody give me a really brief recap on what went down so as to bring me up to speed? What are the current main theories pertaining to the questioned identity of the persona Korben Dallas?
> 
> What I'd be most interested: If the old site as well as the person or group hiding behind the alias "Korben Dallas" were indeed some sort of "operation", let's call it, has anyone already looked deeper into the WHY? What could have been the ultimate purpose of this quite extensive effort? If it had indeed been about manipulation of perception of history, about misinformation and/or a psychological operation by and in favor of some faction or other (Russian, Anglo, whatever) has anyone already got any further developed ideas or theories to what end?
> 
> I will read up on the past discussions on the issue in due time, now that my curiosity is indeed raised. However, a quick briefing would be appreciated so I could follow the present discussion more easily. Thanks!!



I linked to the thread above, where the topic has been discussed extensively.

Arguably, discovering the hidden truth about the history of the last 500 years could set humanity free, so the PTB have some skin in the game.

While theorizing is ok, we respect his wish to not be doxxed, so the threads discussing him have been moved to a forum that is hidden for unregistered members and posts that may reveal his true identity beyond simple speculation will be deleted.


----------



## codis (Oct 29, 2020)

Sylvanus777 said:


> What are the current main theories pertaining to the questioned identity of the persona Korben Dallas?


The "conspiracy theory" states he was an Alphabet Soup Agency committee. Or involved with those ...


----------



## Tarheel (Oct 29, 2020)

Sylvanus777 said:


> Friends, as it seems I have completely missed out on the "drama" and theorizing on the identity of KD ensuing in the wake of the disappearance of the old site. Can somebody give me a really brief recap on what went down so as to bring me up to speed? What are the current main theories pertaining to the questioned identity of the persona Korben Dallas?
> 
> What I'd be most interested: If the old site as well as the person or group hiding behind the alias "Korben Dallas" were indeed some sort of "operation", let's call it, has anyone already looked deeper into the WHY? What could have been the ultimate purpose of this quite extensive effort? If it had indeed been about manipulation of perception of history, about misinformation and/or a psychological operation by and in favor of some faction or other (Russian, Anglo, whatever) has anyone already got any further developed ideas or theories to what end?
> 
> I will read up on the past discussions on the issue in due time, now that my curiosity is indeed raised. However, a quick briefing would be appreciated so I could follow the present discussion more easily. Thanks!!



I know you seek a brief synopsis, but your best bet is following Dreamtime's recommendation and going through the 200 posts in the linked thread above. The theories are of a vast range from dozens of old and new members, so attempting to sum up one of those strings would only lead to further questions.


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 29, 2020)

Agreed, I will consult the thread! Thank you.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm the real Korben Dallas. Can't you tell?


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 29, 2020)

Will the real Korben Dallas please stand up??

?

Aight, 'nough of the tomfoolery already.


----------



## Kamikaze (Oct 30, 2020)

_View: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/546202261030452336/_


911 threads!
Korben = Sacrificial Offering!!!
More Fomenko threads please!!

How about getting some of the 'stolen history' back,  that might convince some.


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 30, 2020)

Tarheel messaged me to notify that there is new activity on SH.org. Thank you for that Taheel - you should have immediately posted your find in this thread!  For the benefit of the members in other time zones (Tarheel must be fast asleep by now!) I will take the liberty to share it. Look at how fast things are going down there!






Furthermore, I just now discovered KD now links to a youtube channel (see the faint little youtube logo in the top right corner)

The Voice of Stolen History

Created 13th April 2018, no videos uploaded at this point. Did KD ever mention him having a youtube channel? Was anyone here previously aware of it? 188 subs at this point, so at least he did never openly promote it it would seem to me. I may embarrass myself here and the YT link had always been there in the old site and I never even noticed it.

What will come of this? If KD is active and actively building the site, why is he still radio silent, and why didn't he at least give a quick hello on the new site here? He must be aware of it, right? Wouldn't he be? Will drama of epic proportions ensue upon KD's return? Will he accuse dreamtime et al of IP theft? Or will it even be as in the medieval times of Popes and Anti-Popes, and KD will even call him the Anti-Christ and us heretics, calling on us to return to the fold?? It's gonna get exciting, drama wise, but also quite diverting....


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 30, 2020)

Sylvanus777 said:


> Tarheel messaged me to notify that there is new activity on SH.org. Thank you for that Taheel - you should have immediately posted your find in this thread!  For the benefit of the members in other time zones (Tarheel must be fast asleep by now!) I will take the liberty to share it. Look at how fast things are going down there!
> 
> View attachment 1964
> 
> ...



Please read more carefully. He is registered and responded in the thread I linked to. Yes, the YT link was there on the old site.


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 30, 2020)

My apologies. I am in fact quite busy with other things that divert my attention, and I am following the developments regarding KD and stolenhistory.org only on the side. All the above snappy comments regarding drama and heresy was said in jest anyways!


----------



## nothingnew (Oct 30, 2020)

Whoever it might be all of us have to remember what's important here. Do not kill the messenger!

I for one do not care if he is CIA, DOD, FBI, Santa Clause or Kushner himself. He has brought attention to a lot of topics that I previously had no knowledge about and I will forever be grateful for that.

I'm just glad he is doing ok and was not suicided or hurt because of it. Hopefully we will restore research in the right directions for many years to come. Peace and love to all of you


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 30, 2020)

Has anyone tried logging in on .org? I can't for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 30, 2020)

nothingnew said:


> I'm just glad he is doing ok and was not suicided or hurt because of it. Hopefully we will restore research in the right directions for many years to come. Peace and love to all of you



I second that!


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 30, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> Has anyone tried logging in on .org? I can't for obvious reasons.


Yes, it will not allow, it looks like SH but i think it's just a clone.


----------



## BStankman (Oct 30, 2020)

67 days of darkness.  As if the community was sentenced to ride the winter out in Barrow Alaska.
Fearing for his safety and wondering if we should be concerned about our own.
I am quite relieved to hear the take down was voluntary, and that leads to many more uncomfortable questions.

Focusing on the positive, some valuable lessons have been taught the hard way.  The importance of multiple backups, redundancy and decentralization of forum administration, and an alternate means of communication for the community.  (Which thanks to some incredible foresight was already in place and in need of real world testing.)

As I watch SH.org rebuild itself like a phoenix, I also wonder if this will be a double headed eagle that will divide the community.
I am going to leave this image here as reminder that the myths are universal and all true, and what parts of the journey are supposed to come next.


----------



## Sylvanus777 (Oct 30, 2020)

Sublime. Very wise words, sir! I thank you for that.


----------



## Starman (Oct 30, 2020)

Kinda weird that we could end up with two different SHs.  Korben wrote that he had a full backup of the original site, but it looks like his 2.0 version (if he proceeds to take it live) will be a new iteration.  Does it matter? Who knows...

The main thing is to avoid taking sides and just concentrate on the research.  Big job ahead for the mods!

Wish I had more depth of original research to offer here.  Many thanks to those who are taking the time to dig through old documents and photos and offering profound insights.  I wish there was a more visible way to call out these particularly original contributions, but I suppose it's just part of being a visitor here and taking the time to get acquainted with the material.

Might be a good idea for the mods to highlight some of the more compelling threads like Pompeii, directing new members to what they think are the best on offer here.  It might involve creating a poll and seeing what the community thinks is the most significant material.  Just a thought...


----------



## luddite (Oct 30, 2020)

Supposedly there will be a sh archive and the new site will be in blog format with a reduced topic focus.


----------



## JohnNada (Oct 30, 2020)

I’m personally in the camp of leave the man alone to rebuild his site, and I’ll be visiting both the .org and .net sites to ensure I’m not missing any new pieces of the puzzle. I have a feeling if and when the .org goes truly live again, .org and .net will compliment each other finely. The more solid information and articles we can get to piece together our fractured past the better!


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 30, 2020)

I find it suspicious.


----------



## Foreman Ft. Worth (Oct 30, 2020)

luddite said:


> Supposedly there will be a sh archive and the new site will be in blog format with a reduced topic focus.





He told you this?


----------



## Trouvare (Oct 30, 2020)

Sylvanus777 said:


> Tarheel messaged me to notify that there is new activity on SH.org. Thank you for that Taheel - you should have immediately posted your find in this thread!  For the benefit of the members in other time zones (Tarheel must be fast asleep by now!) I will take the liberty to share it. Look at how fast things are going down there!
> 
> View attachment 1964
> 
> ...


KD did mention the YT site once. I subbed. There was no content there, at that time.


----------



## luddite (Oct 30, 2020)

Foreman Ft. Worth said:


> He told you this?


Yes. That is what has been communicated to the mods.

At minimum it will allow us to prune the remaining threads to have a complete picture.

It appears that net and org will be complimentary rather than competition. ??


----------



## _harris (Oct 31, 2020)

luddite said:


> It appears that net and org will be complimentary rather than competition. ??


I would sincerely hope so, as there is nothing but pure respect and well wishes to Mr KD!
I certainly enjoyed his research and the associated conversations, I hope he can find some time to get back into it!
SH is the only forum I have joined in over a decade.. got immediately grabbed by some of the most compelling and interesting discussions and research I've ever come across!!
it would be a crying shame (and completely insane) if we were to end up with opposing factions "competing" for the truth!

I look forward to what will happen.. change can be bad at the time, but it makes way for better! onwards and upwards!!


----------



## SuperTrouper (Oct 31, 2020)

Beware (aware) of _divide et impera_.

Peace to all. ?


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 31, 2020)

luddite said:


> prune the remaining threads



Could you elaborate on that please? Does it mean that the 'KD' has refused to provide his SH1 backup to SH2? Has he forbidden the use of SH1 threads on SH2?  Will all the 'SH Archive' threads be removed from this forum? (After all the hard work by the Admins...)

Thanking you in anticipation.


----------



## luddite (Oct 31, 2020)

Prune threads from a future archive to make sh.net complete. We recovered most but some were missing. We want to get those ones.


----------



## EUAFU (Oct 31, 2020)

Probably someone bought the domain and created this new website.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 31, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> Probably someone bought the domain and created this new website.



That's not what the Whois entry shows.



luddite said:


> Prune threads from a future archive to make sh.net complete. We recovered most but some were missing. We want to get those ones.



Thanks for the reply, but I don't understand it.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 31, 2020)

Is a thread akin to a thorny English rose?


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 1, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> Is a thread akin to a thorny English rose?



Or a dried plum? ?


----------



## anotherlayer (Nov 1, 2020)

MSHGA


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 7, 2020)

What's the point of resurrecting the old website if we already have this one as a replacement?


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 8, 2020)

Many articles are missing.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 8, 2020)

For now, our going assumption is that the original stolenhistory.org is transitioning to a blog style website, not a competing history forum.  

No matter what happens from here, as far as I can tell there won't be two competing sites.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 8, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> For now, our going assumption is that the original stolenhistory.org is transitioning to a blog style website, not a competing history forum.
> 
> No matter what happens from here, as far as I can tell there won't be two competing sites.



Ok. That being said the only question left in my mind is whether 'KD' will provide the missing backups to this site (countless hours of research done by others in good faith that it will be available to all to discuss and consider), or not. The outcome of this one thing will determine most member's opinion regarding 'KD' 's stance in this whole escapade. 

Yes, technically speaking we all gave up rights to the posted material by becoming members of SH1, however there is an ethical aspect to this which can not  be ignored. 

Either the site was run with the intention of uncovering historical lies by the bushels in which case there is absolutely NO reason why 'KD' would hesitate for one second in offering the missing pieces, 

or,

'KD' 's return to SH2 via his comment without offering the missing threads would most probably just be viewed as damage control as there is NO ethical reason for this denial. 

And a couple of other questions will linger. 

Would he have reappeared if some very talented and persevering people had not brought the site back up almost in its original form and a matching domain name making it easy for all of us to find it again?

WHY would you take down such a valuable site as SH1 after so much work in its creation to become a site with 5k daily unique views (according to Alexa before the site went down - if we can trust Alexa at all) instead of at least trying to lighten the alleged 'load' and asking for assistance from trusted members (of which there were many) to deal with the other issues he mentioned.

Pull the site. No comment. Disappear. 

Can we attribute this action to the character we came to know as 'KD'  and comfortably accept it? I'm sure I'm not alone in being a bit skeptical about this whole thing as it stands.

I sincerely hope that this is resolved in a positive way and 'KD' is successful in his new blog as long as he gives back the old one (from what he said he has no use for it).


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 8, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Would he have reappeared if some very talented and persevering people had not brought the site back up almost in its original form and a matching domain name making it easy for all of us to find it again?
> 
> WHY would you take down such a valuable site as SH1 after so much work in its creation to become a site with 5k daily unique views (according to Alexa before the site went down - if we can trust Alexa at all)



very important questions.


----------



## Gold (Nov 8, 2020)

It doesn't matter if he's back, and I think we should let the issue die. 
If he wants to upload the backups and contribute like he used to, that'd be wonderful, but otherwise all this speculation just detracts from attention needed elsewhere IMO.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 9, 2020)

Gold said:


> If he wants to upload the backups and contribute like he used to, that'd be wonderful, but otherwise all this speculation just detracts from attention needed elsewhere IMO.



Agreed.



Gold said:


> It doesn't matter if he's back, and I think we should let the issue die.



Tying up loose ends is precisely what allows issues to lead to their natural death.


----------



## Gold (Nov 12, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > If he wants to upload the backups and contribute like he used to, that'd be wonderful, but otherwise all this speculation just detracts from attention needed elsewhere IMO.
> ...


It's not a loose end, we have carried on the spirit of what he started, we don't gain anything from constantly making threads about if he's back or if he was cointel. What's done is done.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 12, 2020)

Gold said:


> It's not a loose end



Its more than one loose end.

I shouldn't have to do this as my post is self-explanatory but here it goes for your clarification;

*loose end*
_n_ 
*1. *a detail that is left unsettled, unexplained, or incomplete

1. Do we have the complete site back including all the important research and comments regarding them?

No. Incomplete.

2. Do we have a clear explanation from KD regarding what happened?

Explanation, yes. Clear and acceptable, no. So, unexplained.

3. Do we have a resolution from KD regarding him forwarding the missing threads and an agreement on how to proceed with the two sites in a clear and complementary fashion?

No. Unsettled.



Gold said:


> we don't gain anything from constantly making threads about if he's back or if he was cointel



We're not constantly making threads. We have this one thread as the other one was closed upon his appearance and as I have just shown you we do have reasons as we DO have loose ends. Cointel or not is not the main issue. The future success of this site for the benefit of all is.



Gold said:


> What's done is done.



Yes once again agreed. Its done. 

But it isn't finished. It hasn't ended. We have missing data, some valid questions and we are faced with what is about to become two blogs running under the same name overlapping some of the same topics, a situation created under 'mysterious' circumstances and not by any of our choosing.

Don't misunderstand me, I was as big a fan of 'KD' as anyone and eagerly read his posts which were well researched and in some cases fantastic. Yes, 'he' started something great and thanks to that here we all are. But this thread wouldn't exist had something not happened that put a wrench into this wonderful enterprise. As such, we are now faced with;

how to restore what we had, and

how to protect what some have recreated for the benefit of all.

Neither task is complete yet.

None of us are here for this type of thread. But none of us are here for a world plandemic either, we have not chosen these but we have to deal with them the best we can.

The easiest solution would be for KD to reply to this thread (to all), or in private to the admins in the appropriate way and move ahead with the points as mentioned above. That would be the tying up of loose 'threads' I am referring to. (Pun intended.  )

Then we can say let bygones be bygones and move on productively together. Or not. Time will tell.


----------



## Gold (Nov 16, 2020)

Safranek said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > It's not a loose end
> ...


I think you're wasting your time and a lot of us are getting tired of how much attention goes to KD in the same way we were tired of attention going to the coronavirus thread on the past forum but you do you.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 18, 2020)

Gold said:


> I think you're wasting your time



You're free to think what you want.



Gold said:


> a lot of us are getting tired of how much attention goes to KD in the same way we were tired of attention going to the coronavirus thread on the past forum



I'll offer a simple solution to that. You and 'the lot of you' should stop spending your time reading and offering your opinion on threads you're tired of and into which you don't have the capacity to offer constructive input. Its as simple as that.

Now regarding the amount of attention going to the threads;

This KD thread (3 pages) is very small, even tiny compared to the CV thread (100+ pages) you're talking about so I don't see how y'all could possibly be tired of them in the same way. The only thing I can come up with is that maybe your tolerance to reading threads y'all don't like has drastically dropped since the CV thread.

And regarding the CV thread, I'm not alone in suspecting that it may have been one of the reasons for the closure of the site as it was becoming possibly the best source of compiled information containing an overwhelming amount of scientific research and opposition to the mainstream narrative.

Now I realize that you are tired of such threads with current majorly pertinent info regarding not just our stolen history but what is about to become our stolen future in which the disappearance of that thread *will *become stolen history in that future, but fortunately there are many who don't share that view and wish to get to the bottom of that narrative also.

Having said that, the solution remains. Ignore the thread. Hold yourself back from reading it and save yourself from getting tired of it, but failing that, especially from pressing the reply button unless you have something constructive to add one way or another.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 18, 2020)

fwiw, we have an ignore-thread feature, where you can ignore any thread.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 18, 2020)

I ignore my own threads and posts, that way everything stays fresh for me.
KD taught me that.


----------



## feralimal (Dec 5, 2020)

Is there any update on whether KD is planning to provide a full back up of his site?

There are definitely threads that are missing, as well lots of replies.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 22, 2021)

NPC#0 said:


> I did not understand, did threads get permanently deleted? I remember around 2019 there were a few days of threads gone, but nothing of this sort.



As you can read in the link you posted about the old forum (stolenhistory.org):

No one knows why the forum disappeared. On 8/21 the forum vanished, as the domain got redirected to the archive.org version of stolenhistory.org. The redirect is still active as of now. There are some speculations as to what happened, but nothing substantial.​​After years of research and collaboration, most of the knowledge has been lost. We don't know whether stolenhistory.org will come back online, because KorbenDallas has also deleted all social media accounts and doesn't react to e-mails.​​The community came up with stolenhistory.net and we were able to save most of the threads at that time from search engine archives, wayback machine, etc.

Later, the old forum came back online as KD put the site back up,. so we got the entire archive, which will be included into our forum next week - by then the forum will be complete again.

Korben Dallas is not active in this forum, but you can find his new blog at KD SH Blog


----------



## NPC#0 (Apr 22, 2021)

> Later, the old forum came back online as KD put the site back up


Oh I'm so glad to hear this, the knowledge in there was of peak value!

I remember I tried web-crawling the entire site around 2018~2019, and I unintentionally DDOS'd it or something, because the very next day, for months, only 10 posts were allowed to be _viewed _(I had to change IP for each 10 threads for months on end) , and the worse thing is that I failed, as the threads I downloaded were unreadable.
I apologize for having done this in the past, I did try to make an account back then and spam for an archive download, but google captcha pretty much filtered me, and I went for a web-crawler rightafter -_-
I am also glad all the old threads are recovered and will be merged, cheers!

Edit: 





> Korben Dallas is not active in this forum, but you can find his new blog at KD SH Blog


How come he does not post here? Having all posts together in one place is the best imo, he did post some unforgettable things after all


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 22, 2021)

NPC#0 said:


> How come he does not post here? Having all posts together in one place is the best imo, he did post some unforgettable things after all



the two sites are independent from each other, KD is not involved in the stolenhistory.net project.


----------



## NPC#0 (Apr 22, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> NPC#0 said:
> 
> 
> > How come he does not post here? Having all posts together in one place is the best imo, he did post some unforgettable things after all
> ...


Are there any details of this? I mean, I remember he was admin of the old stolenhistory project, and somehow the site died from what I see
He now has some kind of a blog (with youtube channel?) and this site has a donation model of sorts, both are different compared to the original site, so I am trying to figure out why this split happened and where to post my findings


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 22, 2021)

NPC#0 said:


> Are there any details of this? I mean, I remember he was admin of the old stolenhistory project, and somehow the site died from what I see
> He now has some kind of a blog (with youtube channel?) and this site has a donation model of sorts, both are different compared to the original site, so I am trying to figure out why this split happened and where to post my findings



You can find more information here:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/s...korbendallas-kd-focus.1658/page-10#post-33791


----------



## NPC#0 (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you for leading me straight to the answers I needed
I expected some drama to be honest, but given I have seen the high quality of contributions some of the staff members here had made, and korben's reaction/post to this site, I couldn't be more happy, especially that he is fine and well, and the stolen history project goes still smoothly.

I will post my findings when I find time. I had read maybe half the site of 2018, it is only natural to contribute, compared what I got all for free


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 22, 2021)

feralimal said:


> Is there any update on whether KD is planning to provide a full back up of his site?



We have the entire backup, and the forum will get upgraded next Monday, thanks to @pushamaku spending the last weeks working on it.

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/forum-upgrade.4229/


----------



## asatiger1966 (Sep 13, 2021)

BStankman said:


> 67 days of darkness.  As if the community was sentenced to ride the winter out in Barrow Alaska.
> Fearing for his safety and wondering if we should be concerned about our own.
> I am quite relieved to hear the take down was voluntary, and that leads to many more uncomfortable questions.
> 
> ...



The information on .org was excellent then as now. The .NET site will become that way shortly. Intel is never a clean shot, filter everything then sleep on it, then filter again.


----------



## mifletzet (Feb 13, 2022)

Has it been determined yet:

1. Why Korben Dallas' stolenhistory.org originally went down?

2. How and why it is back?


----------



## Referent (Feb 13, 2022)

mifletzet said:


> Has it been determined yet:
> 
> 1. Why Korben Dallas' stolenhistory.org originally went down?
> 
> 2. How and why it is back?


"Determined" depends on how much evidence you require and how skeptical you are, but the official story goes something pretty close to this, from memory:

KD posted as I recall that he had taken SHorg down because he always wanted it to be fairly anonymously run and someone (who knows, a fan with an idea? someone else? I don't think we the community found out) showed up at his buddy's home (whose address had been used to register some technical aspect, the domain or what I am not sure), and that was too much (e.g., too close to home, too dangerous, not a sign of respect from the community, out of line, the last straw, who knows), so KD pulled the plug on the original site as a reaction to this incident.  (Note, KD just "disconnected" it, or in essence kept the backup, so that not all was lost.)
KD restarted SHorg, but in blog format.  Presumably this makes it easier to moderate and to keep control over post quality.  A problem KD had been having with the SHorg forum was it was hard for one person to effectively moderate a forum that had gotten so large, which he wanted to do himself.  Also I would surmise he maybe wanted to clean it up a bit, and had plenty of back-content to re-post.  The simple answers seem to be a) by re-launching it in slightly altered format and b) because he still had an interest in stolen history.  KD was kind enough to "restore his backup for a period" so that people could make their own mirrors, and some of the absent SHnet content was indeed restored from that as I recall.


----------

